# Pictures!



## Sharkretriver (Jul 5, 2010)

A thread for pictures
no shock pictures plz, you can post those in another thread (I think) 
View attachment 1073
(the reason I made this thread was because I wanted to share pics, if you can find the thread with the 2X2X2 and the 8X8X8 picture, plz give me the link)


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=362144&postcount=1
here you go


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>


Is that photoshopped, or does it actually exist? I'd buy that.


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 5, 2010)

Let's go up a bit!
View attachment 1074


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 5, 2010)

Its shooped. I can tell by the pixels


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it exists I just don't remember where I've seen it


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 5, 2010)

Can this be a thread to post sets of pictures from a recent competition?


----------



## Forte (Jul 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>



that looks awesome


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 5, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Can this be a thread to post sets of pictures from a recent competition?


sure!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm pretty sure I saw a video of a 4x4 clock somewhere...


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 5, 2010)

COME ON AKI


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 5, 2010)

I drew this.



Spoiler









I'm not a good drawer... not even close


----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> COME ON AKI



Not



real Aki, but close enough.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2010)

Owen said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > COME ON AKI
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## joey (Jul 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> COME ON AKI


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 6, 2010)

I made this thread months ago,
and someone even used the pic
that I posted.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 6, 2010)

This thread needs more Minxy.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 6, 2010)

... and a little Iodine never hurt anyone~


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2010)

Spoiler











The whole gang's here >.>.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why isn't that Sq-1 solved?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 6, 2010)

Aki?



Spoiler


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Cause I just got done getting bored with it.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 6, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> I drew this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'm not sure if that's supposed be serious or a joke.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 6, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> I drew this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


you seem to be a 5 year old.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=11179&start=0

4x4 clock.

Functional but didn't turn very well.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 6, 2010)

A cube in a cube in a cube...


Spoiler


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## ariasamie (Jul 6, 2010)

7.30 3x3 solve (PLL skip)
a screen shot I got:


Spoiler


----------



## Feryll (Jul 6, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> Cube Collection.


Haha the super squirrel isn't finished. Same with another 3x3 and the Rubik's clock. And a number cube I think.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 6, 2010)

My Cube Collection.



Spoiler


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 18, 2010)

Just some Cat & Mouse Pics.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











Sorry for the bump.


----------

